# Greek yogurt chicken tenderloins



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay, this may not be the best thing for ya but surely isn't the worst. It tastes like heaven though. You guys should try it and it's super easy to make.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2014)

Sodium is a bit high but it's loaded with protein. Boom


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 21, 2014)

That sounds delicious.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah bro it's delicious.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 21, 2014)

Ah the joys of divorce..


MAAWWWWMM...  MOM...  
I GOT A RECIPE FOR U TO MAKE HAHA


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 21, 2014)

Being back at home sure sucks..  but free rent, free food, and amazing southern style home cooked meals every night kicks ass!   This sounds great thanks for the recipe!


Ps: nice countertops! Lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 21, 2014)

How much chicken are u making


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2014)

I made it with like 10 tenderloins. Depends on how much you like the chicken covered. I don't go crazy on the chicken. I just put a little bit to cover the top. Shit is so good and takes 5 minutes to make it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 21, 2014)

Whats the second to last ingredient? Season all?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2014)

What kind of yogurt plain or vanilla?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2014)

Ecks it's plain yogurt 


Matrix it's called season all. It's like a season salt that you can find at your local grocery store!!!! 





I make this like once a week so I figure if share with you bros cause it's super good. I'll usually make this with broccoli and brown rice.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks will try this next week I ate all my yogurt this am.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 22, 2014)

Def gonna try it. Seems simple and quick


----------



## kenc (Jun 22, 2014)

Sounds great can not wait to make this


----------

